# Comments Welcome



## Renair (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, spent my entire weekend updating my site with a new look and deleted 400 old pix off and reduced it down to 107 approx brand new photographs taken in the last week.  Added a PRO IMAGE page with picture details, downloads as well and just added 3 new portraiture pages.
Any and all comments welcome.
PS: If anyone wants to swap links, e-mail me.   Thanks

René

www.renebruunphotography.com


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking good Rene, nice easy to follow layout and distinction between subject types. One minor criticism, why not have a e-mail link behind your "e-mail guy" image? Nice to be able to click on him and have it pop up already addressed to you ready for comments?

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Renair (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent idea, noted and done!   Thank you.  Just changed it a little to make it even easier to browse by having pix side by side instead of under each other also.


----------



## Renair (Nov 6, 2006)

Your site kicks ass!


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 6, 2006)

your'e very kind. No print sales yet but "this time next year Rodders, we'll be millionaires" :mrgreen: Or in jail.

Lol


----------



## Renair (Nov 7, 2006)

The guy on the home page looks like DeNiro from taxi driver!   Dont worry about print sales.  I had none either and my site is about 2 years old.  I had lots of enquiries, then I added Paypal to all images to buy but then no-one bought them.   I think some people are sceptical about purchasing prints on line..... Anyone else got the same response???


----------



## Renair (Nov 9, 2006)

I recently set up a mailing list for anyone interested in site updates.

Enjoy

René

www.renebruunphotography.com


----------

